# DD-WRT and Airport Extreme Base Station



## freaksavior (Apr 22, 2009)

How do i get this working? i've tried numerious times and i cant seem to get the dd-wrt to work with the airport.

Please no apple bashing if you dont have anything to say about my problem... like a solution. Dont reply.

anyway, anybody know how to fix this? i was reading its best to use wds but thats a of trouble and i dont wanna run wds


----------



## freaksavior (Apr 23, 2009)

anybody


----------



## left-o-matic (Apr 28, 2009)

are you currently running any encryption? and what mode are you going for (bridge, repeater, client)?

I'm currently running tomato 1.23 on my WRT-54GL, and with some tweeking I have it attached to a Dlink RTR as a client for everything sitting in my entertainment center.


----------



## freaksavior (Apr 28, 2009)

yes wpa2 and its dd-wrt v24. i want a wireless bridge to be setup.


----------



## left-o-matic (Apr 30, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> yes wpa2 and its dd-wrt v24. i want a wireless bridge to be setup.



I'm trying to think, it's late....  I know with newer RTRs they support 2 modes: AP and AP+WDS.  If you want a true bridge to bridge where they only talk to each other you might end up having to get another RTR running dd-wrt or tomato.

I'm not that familiar with dd-wrt, but you might want to try running it as a wireless client using WPA2, see if there is an option to change it from a gateway to Router.  you might have to setup a static route on each end so that way each router knows where to send the traffic from the Airport to the dd-wrt, and vice-versa.

on the other hand, WDS might support up to wpa now.


----------



## freaksavior (Apr 30, 2009)

hmmm well im going to reconfigure it to be a switch so i should be ok.


----------



## left-o-matic (May 3, 2009)

I got bored at loaded DD-WRT and took a closer look.

have you tried client bridge mode? repeater bridge?

http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Repeater_Bridge


----------

